# RUM 7 link



## psych (Feb 8, 2014)

Juggernaut TV - Juggernaut Training Systems - Juggernaut Training Systems

My boy Derek Kendall going tmrw.  He's going for a 1,000 raw squat.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 8, 2014)

Gonna order some razorbacks, hoodies from them. Ive been looking for gym clothes and I HATE the douchy guido fags that wear the Monsta gear in my local gym. Thanks for the link psych! That dudes a beast by the way. Thats sick you know this behemoth of a man.


----------



## psych (Feb 9, 2014)

Funny story about big-D.  I met him at a grade school where he teaches PE, I was there for the school nurse as a helper when I was in Nursing school.  I did a week there we met up, shot the shit, told him to check out powerlifting, then BAM he's at Quads.  All this was a year ago...Dude is a freak and the NICEST guy hands down!


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 9, 2014)

Whaaat?! U messin with me? Hes only a year into this? Wicked story to man.


----------



## psych (Feb 9, 2014)

Derek was a 3 time mr Illinois super heavyweights bodybuilder champ, and played division 1 football for Michigan.  Dude is the 1% of people with that base genetics. Just got off phone with him awhile ago talkin openers. Malanichev is OPENIN 927 RAW on the squat.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey not hw shw . came allthe way down to 247 or so. 
Man I hope he hits his numbers !  You are right ,big ole humble beast!
Hey he told me the kids know the system too well . 
I asked him if they still getlippy he said yeah they are afraid of shit nowadays as they just holler meanie to the authorities. Man If I saw that 340-50 lb house
as a kid I would have stfu pronto..    Go Derek!!!


----------



## psych (Feb 10, 2014)

Here are his attempts 


Derek Kendall 865lbs squat RUM 7 - YouTube








Derek Kendall 942lbs squat RUM7 - YouTube








Derek Kendall missed 1003lbs squat at RUM7 - YouTube








Derek Kendall 601lbs bench RUM7 - YouTube


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Psych!! Man im so jealous lol thats one scary dude! He made those first 2 squats look easy. And I bet he would have gotten the 1003 if he was fresh and hadent just thrown down 2 squats with a Volkswagen on his back.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Good vids to. Im not a fan of 50 min vids with only 20 mins of actual lifting and stuff.


----------



## psych (Feb 10, 2014)

3rd squat the guy touched him and threw him off. Derek almost took his head off back stage.  EVEN IF HE GOT IT it would be a red cause a spotter touched him....

Happened to me one time at a meet on my MOTHER FUCKIN OPENER!!! Had Ed Coan come get me off the platform before I murdered this high school kid.

ALSO Malanachievs 1000 squat was high....


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Ya that guy definatly has it in him. Hahaha lmao im so happy im not the guy who touched him. It would take a couple shots from a rhino tranq gun to slow that dude down.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Psych that was awesome... that 1000+ is gonna be real soon. 
Thanks for posting this stuff. Keep em coming!  
T..


----------

